# How to transfer money out of AIB???



## Starbuck (8 May 2009)

Right, this may sound elementary, but - how the heck do you get your money out of AIB???

Let me explain.

I sold my house last week (yeah, believe it or not).
The proceeds were all lodged to my AIB current account - supposedly to make it easy to distribute them to my various other bank accounts.
But its been anything BUT easy to do that.

The AIB online system only allows a 5K per day transfer. I'd be months using that method.
They did not provide a cheque book. Only a laser card. So no joy there.

I figured I'd just go to the branch and do the transfers there, in person.

Suspecting they'd have some problem with me transferring out large sums I first rang their 'Contact Number' to check that out. They don't give you branch numbers, you get put through to some kind of call centre.

The teenager in the call centre had to go ask his Ma what I needed to bring with me to my Branch. After several minutes rummaging around the answer was - "just some ID"!?! FFS!!

Anyhow I brought the very best ID I have - my Passport. Backed up with my drivers licence and a few utility bills just to be sure to be sure.

Arrived in the local Branch. Queue out the door for cashiers (??) so I went to the 'Customer Service desk' (no queue).

I asked the bloke behind the desk if he could do a few electronic transfers for me, or do I have to queue. He asks if I have 'Transaction Slips'?
I say wha'?
Yes he says, you must have TRANSACTION SLIPS from the banks you will transfer to.
I tell him I don't have any such thing, don't know where to get them, and why didn't they tell me this on the phone when I rang and asked!

I left empty handed.

The two main banks I'm transferring to are Northern Rock and Rabo.

I've since discovered that AIB actually acts as the clearing bank for N.Rock, so they should have been able to handle that transfer with no 'slips'.
The other bank - Rabo - is an online bank, and they have no mention of 'Transaction Slips' on their website. Where do I get them???

Please advise. This is highly frustrating nonsense! Why can't AIB just do a bloody TT???


----------



## Lightning (9 May 2009)

Would it be easier to ask for a bank draft? 

I know Northern Rock accept bank drafts.


----------



## Starbuck (9 May 2009)

How do you lodge a draft with Rabo?
Its an online bank....


----------



## pator (9 May 2009)

Starbuck said:


> How do you lodge a draft with Rabo?
> Its an online bank....


 
You could pop the draft in the mail? 

[broken link removed] 


How can I lodge money in to my RaboDirect Account? 
If you already have *internet or telephone banking* with your main bank, give them your Sort Code and your RaboDirect Savings Account number and arrange the transfer with them.
Set up a Rabo Money Mover with us which allows you to deposit regular or lump sum amounts to your RaboDirect Savings Account.
You could also do a *same day money transfer*. To do this, please ring RaboDirect on *1850 88 22 44*
(*Please note* your bank usually charge you a fee for this service)
Send us a *cheque or a draft* at any time, made payable to yourself. Please ensure the cheque is crossed and note your Customer Number and your Savings Account Number on the back. Our address is: 
RaboDirect, Freepost F4006, PO Box 10152, Dublin 1


----------



## Starbuck (10 May 2009)

pator said:


> You could pop the draft in the mail?


Wouldn't feel safe doing that.


> If you already have *internet or telephone banking* with your main bank, give them your Sort Code and your RaboDirect Savings Account number and arrange the transfer with them.
> Set up a Rabo Money Mover with us which allows you to deposit regular or lump sum amounts to your RaboDirect Savings Account.
> You could also do a *same day money transfer*. To do this, please ring RaboDirect on *1850 88 22 44*
> (*Please note* your bank usually charge you a fee for this service)
> ...


Internet/Phone transfers have 5K limits on them. I'm transferring several 100K's.

The Rabo Money Mover takes over a week to set up.

The Rabo same day money transfer sounds good. I'll try that, thanks.


----------



## pator (10 May 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Wouldn't feel safe doing that.


 
Ok, maybe give them a ring, for a couple of hundred k would prob take it from you in person. In the extreme if not you could drop it in the door yourself. 

(I would feel safe in posting a large draft, not as if someone could cash it in the pub! , could use registered post. )



Starbuck said:


> Internet/Phone transfers have 5K limits on them. I'm transferring several 100K's.


 
Sorry I should have taken out the ones not relevant, but cause it was a direct quote didn't want to break the numbering. 



Starbuck said:


> The Rabo Money Mover takes over a week to set up.


 
Yes but for peace of mind and if you are not happy with the other options surely the extra couple of days would be worth it. 



Starbuck said:


> The Rabo same day money transfer sounds good. I'll try that, thanks.


 
Not sure if it is unlimited. Plus you are paying a fee unnecessarily.







Just as an aside NR rates are falling (and may go again with the latest ECB cut) through the floor (ok, but defo not as good as they were) and Rabo not great rate either and different guarantee scheme ( http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=93509 

http://www.itsyourmoney.ie/index.jsp?1nID=100&nID=153&aID=620  (NR is of course fully guaranteed)


Have you had a look at the best buys here? Depending on the access you need to the money. Anglo Premium for eg for instant access - loads of threads here on the safety of Irish banks and the guarantee scheme explained.

As I say just an aside - IMHO as customers we need to vote with our feet and reward the banks that offer the best rates.


----------



## Starbuck (11 May 2009)

Thanks Pator for your input.

I think the same day transfer fee will be more than offset by the interest I'm losing with the money sitting in an AIB current account.

I hear what you say re rates, but I'm also considering security. I may put some of it into Anglo later, but I'm loathe to take risks with the cash. Is NR any safer than Anglo? I think the UK Government are better equipped to handle the guarentees they've made than the Irish Government is. If Anglo collapsed I believe the whole banking system in Ireland will tumble, and the State can't actually afford the guarentees they've given.


----------



## Lightning (11 May 2009)

If you simply don't want to put the money in an Irish Bank, then why not consider Nationwide UK or Ulster Bank ? or if you can fix then Investec?

See http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=102329



> Best for larger sums, Internet access not required.
> Nationwide UK: Easy Access (Discuss)
> 3.55% on €2,000 minimum to €2m maximum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Starbuck (12 May 2009)

The funds are going to be used in a new housebuild, so fixing is not really an option.

I have a First Active eSavings account and recently applied for their eSavings Plus account. After several weeks waiting they finally gave me - *another eSavings account*!

I'm losing all faith in the Irish banking system. 
Listen what happened today.

I went to my local AIB Branch and spoke to the young lady on the Customer Service desk. I asked her if she could arrange my inter-bank transfer or did I have to queue for a cashier. She asked where the other bank was, I said Ireland, and she told me flat 'You can't transfer to another Irish bank from your AIB account'. I said I think you're wrong, can I speak to the Manager. 
No Manager available.

I refused to take no for an answer and was eventually directed to the Forex window (?!) where the lady behind the counter insisted I could not transfer money between AIB and other Irish banks. 
I then uttered the magic words 'What about a same day transfer' (thanks Pator) and suddenly - YES - it IS possible!! But there's a charge. So what!! I need the money!!

Not only was it suddenly possible to make the transfer - but on further pushing they checked and discovered that - YES - indeed they are the clearing bank for Northern Rock!!

Really, I just think this stinks, utterly STINKS.
These people seem to be either ignorant of their jobs, or intentionally obstructing the movement of cash out of their bank.

Which is it?

The money is now winging its way to NR and Rabo.
The AIB account will be closed, because all I see is incompetence.
When the cash arrives in NR/Rabo I'll review the options for better rates again.
Thanks fungus.


----------



## pator (12 May 2009)

If you are concerned about the banking sector and the governement/country as a whole crashing just be conscious of the knock on effect everywhere and as a result be aware of the guarantee scheme with rabo. 

(I am not for a moment suggesting that rabo could go, rather if you are concerned about security surely should go with banks that offer the best)


----------



## ardmacha (12 May 2009)

In Bank of Ireland, which I have used for many years, this type of transaction would simply require handing a withdrawal form and a credit transfer form at the services desk, or using the box for non cash transactions. The only issue would be whether there were any restrictions on withdrawals from the original account. 

I would say that AIB are obstructing you.


----------



## Starbuck (13 May 2009)

Pator, Rabo are the only AAA rated bank I can easily access from Ireland. I'll admit though, I'm not happy about the .ie after their name! I'm hoping the Danish Government will be able to stand over their bank guarentees.

Ardmacha, I have a BOI account too and I can confirm your experience. But for personal reasons I didn't want this money passing through BOI's hands.

Anyhow the transfers are all now safely settled in NR and Rabo.

I see Anglo are chopping rates.
Not worth the risk at all IMHO.


----------



## jpd (13 May 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Pator, Rabo are the only AAA rated bank I can easily access from Ireland. I'll admit though, I'm not happy about the .ie after their name! I'm hoping the Danish Government will be able to stand over their bank guarentees.



Rabo are a Dutch bank.


----------



## pator (13 May 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Pator, Rabo are the only AAA rated bank I can easily access from Ireland. I'll admit though, I'm not happy about the .ie after their name! I'm hoping the Danish Government will be able to stand over their bank guarentees.
> 
> I see Anglo are chopping rates.
> Not worth the risk at all IMHO.


 
Yes that is why I said that I was not for a moment suggest anything would happen them.

My point is that if you are concerned about a crash then "it could" affect the whole banking sector.  I believe the Dutch (as JPD said) scheme is limited to 100,000, where as other schemes are unlimited. 

I take your point that you wish to have the money in Banks that are not guaranteed by the Irish Government. (As oppossed to just not in Anglo becuase if gov can't afford they can't afford all not just Anglo)


----------



## Starbuck (16 May 2009)

But Bertibabe - no matter how junior you might be, how can anyone working in a High Street Bank be ignorant of the basic facility of Electronic Transfer between banks?

I spoke to 3 different personnel, and none of them were teenagers - to put it charitably.

And yes, Rabo is Dutch, not Danish, sorry!


----------



## Sarn (16 May 2009)

Starbuck said:


> But Bertibabe - no matter how junior you might be, how can anyone working in a High Street Bank be ignorant of the basic facility of Electronic Transfer between banks?



I have to agree. If a bank was unable to perform an electronic transfer to another bank I would close my account. I've never dealt with AIB myself but all of the other institutions that I have had dealings with have enabled electronic transfers. If I were you I would take all of my business elsewhere. As a last resort could you not request a cheque book off them?


----------

